# Drop Pod tactics for Spave Wolves



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone have any special thoughts on tactics?


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Wolf guard drop pods are like cheap sternguard that can't combat squad, have no special ammo, and can fight better in assault. 1 suicide pod of combi-meltas seems like a decent choice for popping a single transport. Not really cost effective but can take out the one vehicle you need them to. Maybe another pod of combi-flamers/flamers to hold in reserve and roast hordes with.

They're not scoring but they are dangerous.


----------



## wargamereric (Jan 20, 2010)

Like Culler said I would try to add maybe 1-2 certain aspects into your army with pods if your really set on them, rather than making an entire drop list.

Two decent things to drop are Dreadnoughts and Combi'd Wolf Guard units. Some people are dropping Long Fangs with Logan but I find that rather risky and too much pts in one pop. basically, juice aint worth the squeeze generally.

Also with full pod lists I hate the fact that anything in your army that comes in is automatically exposed to the enemy. Call my old fashion, but I love the protection my rhinos give me, even if it is limited.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I like the reserve flamer drop. good idea.

What do you think about a Wolf Guard in termie armed with combi flamer/wolf claw, 1 w/ combi melta/wolf claw, 1 w/ two light claws, 1 w/ cyclone Missile Launcher/storm bolter/chain fist, 1 w/ storm bolter/power sword, 1 wolf priest w/ storm bolter all in the droppod? I made this combination for an all around purpose drop force to deal with most situations. I also wanted it do go with the codex stating that wolves dont like to carry the same combos in weapons as other wolves.

question. can you rapid fire the combi bolter upon landing in the drop pod?


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

jamesknouse said:


> question. can you rapid fire the combi bolter upon landing in the drop pod?


Yes. You count as moving and you can fire rapid fire weapons on the move with 2 shots at 12".

As far as the term squad goes it's a little expensive and doesn't have the same punch as just combi-weapon wolf guard but as long as your opponent doesn't have a vindicator or leman russ demolisher or plasma squads nearby then they're OK.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

So Culler you don't like the Termies huh? You would go with a Tactical squad with a Wolf Priest attached?


----------



## wargamereric (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the wolf priest, for 100 pts you get a character with power wep, 4+ invuln save, and an ability to grant your entire unit preferred enemy, against infantry I see being the most viable choice 95% of the time.

But I'd rhino these guys up for sure.

I chose these over a rune priest in most cases, I find it more reliable than trying to pull off a jaws. That being said, if I already have a wolf priest to create a heavy combat unit, I sometimes throw in a rune priest to give my rhino's, vin's a 5+ cover save (storm caller) and throw out the odd murderous hurricane. great for horde  have fun rolling 30 dangerous terrain checks, ouch


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

jamesknouse said:


> So Culler you don't like the Termies huh? You would go with a Tactical squad with a Wolf Priest attached?


I would go with just wolf guard as pretty much a suicide unit, then put the wolf priest in with the blood claws or whatever rides in the land raider crusader/redeemer. You want to be sure that you get to assault something with that unit. If it was a rune priest then drop pod is slightly more appealing.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah I have been told by a GW Employee that "suicide squads" dont work. bull f***ing shit. throwing down 1 squad of what, 5-6 wolf guard only with combi melta's who are made to kill a tank then die isnt effective?


----------

